# What songs help you?



## lemonjelly (May 7, 2005)

Hi All

I hope this is the right place to post this.

Just being nosey really. I am going to do ICSI again later this year, the last time a few songs really helped me get through it I used to play them over and over, kinda made me feel strong and positive. These were:-

Somewhere only we know - Keane 
Bend and Break - Keane - 
Gravity - Embrace 
Run - Snow Patrol
Somewhere Else - Razorlight

The words to these songs I feel I can really relate to the rollercoaster ride - they helped me so much through it, really moving songs and if you listen to the words I found them really akin to everything going on, before during and after.

This time I really like Rule the World by Take That.... think its really positive, I'd love to know if you have any songs to add to my list for the next time?

Love Lemonjelly xxxx


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Hello

Relax by Mika got me through my 2ww. The chorus was my main focus  

You already have some good song choices there  

Good luck, take care xxx


----------



## lemonjelly (May 7, 2005)

Hello WTBAM

ooh I must listen to that one!

CONGRATULATIONS - it obviously worked!!! 

Love Lemonjelly xxx

PS sorry to see you had a loss also (HUGS) that must have been devasting . xxx


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Hiya

It did work hun   thank you for your kind words    

xxx


----------



## cassandra_2006 (Apr 24, 2007)

The ones you mentioned are all good songs... 

Here are some songs from my own collection that create the same kind of feeling for me as the songs you suggested. They're not all necessarily very 'happy' or positive, and they're different types of music... but they all always make me very emotional & help me along at difficult moments:

Breathe me by Sia
Lucky by Radiohead
Please please please let me get what I want this time by the Smiths (very directly relevant lyrics!)
Chasing pavements by Adele (new song which I think is very catchy & has nice lyrics)
The one you love by Rufus Wainwright
Brighter than sunshine by Aqualung (ok this is a bit cheesy but I do like it, I find it uplifting)
Distant sun by Crowded House (this is not that new, but I like it, it always seems to me to be a kind of dialogue between parent & imaginary child & I did listen to it during my own ICSI)
Stepping stone by Duffy (not relevant at all, but it's a song I'm loving recently & thought I'd add it...sometimes good songs help even when the lyrics are not relevant to what we're going through)
...and also Don't dream it's over, again by Crowded House (used to love it when it first came out, and it still works for me)
Interlude by Morrissey & Siouxsie, again not that new, but beautiful song, helped me loads during my ICSI cycle, I think the lyrics are very relevant

OK and this last one is a bit embarrassing- or maybe VERY embarrassing!- but I did listen to it during my ICSI 2ww, and it always got to me & made a bit weepy (maybe because it was the kind of music we listened to when I was growing up)! You can laugh all you want but it worked... So, here goes:
If you leave me now by Chicago

If I think of any others I'll write those too...

GOOD LUCK for your ICSI cycle. Really hope it works for you.
C.


----------



## nancy71 (Mar 3, 2008)

I currently love Stronger by Kanye West as it makes me think that no matter what happens (life with or without child) I am fortunate to have the life that I do and there is always someone in the world who is suffering a million times more than me.

A bit deep I know!!


----------



## lemonjelly (May 7, 2005)

Wow Cassandra

I am going to get onto iTunes later and do some downloading - they look great songs! That's what i kinda meant as well words that were really emotional that helped you along.

I found those songs so so helpful going through treatment - I could really identify with them - i am going through it later in the summer so just building up my collection first :0)

Thank you so much

Love Lemonjelly xxxx


----------



## lemonjelly (May 7, 2005)

Hi Nancy

That sounds a good one too.

God luck with your treatment.

Love lemonjelly xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

The top one for me is "Optimistic" by Sounds of Blackness, title speaks for itself and the words really are inspiring!  Never say never.....


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

ooh 'Optimistic'....one of my all time top ten...yes you're so right, it really would cheer me up to hear that at the moment!  I haven't heard it for a while 

and I always feel cheered up after a blast of diana ross singing Ain't No Mountain High Enough...but that's just in general rather than during tx!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

hehehe!!!!!  Nothing like a bit of diva-ing to make you feel good!  lalalalalalaaaaaaaaa (oops, just broke the window! )


----------

